# Need advise on swap motor on 3tr genaration maxima



## 89mexican (Jan 1, 2007)

This is 89 mexican i need advise on what kind of motor to use to swap on a 89maxima automatic i want to make it faster and converted from an automatic to astick anibody know whats the best motor and transmition to use and how mucht money due i need to due the swap or is it beter to just swap the transmition and probobly modified the vg3000 whats the best and affordable way to due it any advise from anibody that has already done this :newbie:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

no easy motor swaps, the 5 speed swap is pretty straight forward though


----------

